# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Юрий Визбор

## Lampada

YouTube - Ночная дорога - В.Берковский, С. Никитин, Ю. Визбор http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4uRqE-mwT8  *Ночная дорога*  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=524.15 (в исп. Визбора) http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=302.12   
Музыка В. Берковского и С. Никитина   *Нет прекрасней и мудрее средства от тревог*,
Чем ночная песня шин,
Длинной-длинной серой ниткой стоптанных дорог
Штопаем ранения души. 
Не верь разлукам, старина: их круг -
Лишь сон, ей-Богу.
Придут другие времена, мой друг, -
Ты верь в дорогу.
Нет дороге окончанья, есть зато её итог.
Дороги трудны, но хуже без дорог, 
Будто чья-то сигарета, стоп-сигнал в ночи -
Кто-то тоже держит путь.
Незнакомец, незнакомка, здравствуй и прощай...
Можно только фарами мигнуть. 
Не верь разлукам, старина: их круг -
Лишь сон, ей-Богу.
Придут другие времена, мой друг, -
Ты верь в дорогу.
Нет дороге окончанья, есть зато её итог.
Дороги трудны, но хуже без дорог, 
То повиснет над мотором синяя звезда,
То на стекла брызнет дождь...
За спиною остаются два твоих следа -
Значит, не бесследно ты живёшь. 
Не верь разлукам, старина: их круг -
Лишь сон, ей-Богу.
Придут другие времена, мой друг, -
Ты верь в дорогу.
Нет дороге окончанья, есть зато её итог.
Дороги трудны, но хуже без дорог, 
В два конца идет дорога, но себе не лги:
Нам в обратный путь нельзя.
Слава Богу, мой дружище, есть у нас враги -
Значит, есть, наверно, и друзья. 
Не верь разлукам, старина: их круг -
Лишь сон, ей-Богу.
Придут другие времена, мой друг, -
Ты верь в дорогу.
Нет дороге окончанья, есть зато её итог.
Дороги трудны, но хуже без дорог,

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=527.08   *Ботик * 
 Юрий Визбор 
Один рефрижиратор -
        Представитель кап.страны
 Попался раз в нешуточную вьюгу.
     А в миле от гиганта
     Поперек морской волны
   Шел ботик по фамилии "Калуга". 
         Припев: Что ж вы ботик потопили,  
                 Был в нем новый патефон
               И портрет Эдиты Пьехи,
               И курительный салон. 
А тот рефрижиратор,
Что вез рыбу для кап.стран,
Вдруг протаранил ботик молчаливо.
На таре из-под двина
Только виден капитан
Хорошего армянского разлива. 
Припев. 
"Ду ю спик инглиш, падлы,"
Капитан кричит седой,
"Француженка быть может мать твоя?
А может вы совсем уже,
Пардон, шпрехен зи дойч?"
Из судна отвечают: "Я,я,я", что "Я"? 
Припев. 
Советское правительство
Послало документ
И навело ракету на балбесов,
А ботику отгрохали
Огромный монумент,
Которым и гордится вся Одесса.
И там, внизу написали: 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1592.25    (Самарские барды)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1839.21  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=994.08  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1225.11  *Как здорово*... 
Песня Юрия Визбора 
Изгиб гитары жёлтой ты обнимаешь нежно 
   Струна осколком эха пронзит тугую высь 
   Качнется купол неба большой и звездно-снежный 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались 
   Качнется купол неба большой и звёздно-снежный 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались  
   Как отблеск от заката костёр меж сосен пляшет 
   Ты что грустишь бродяга а ну-ка улыбнись 
   И кто-то очень близкий тебе тихонько скажет 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались 
   И кто-то очень близкий тебе тихонько скажет 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались  
   И все же с болью в горле мы тех сегодня вспомним 
   Чьи имена как раны на сердце запеклись 
   Мечтами их и песнями мы каждый вдох наполним 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались 
   Мечтами их и песнями мы каждый вдох наполним 
   Как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались

----------


## Lampada

*Юрий Визбор*  *Баксанская* 
Музыка: Б. Терентьев  слова - Л. Каратаева, А. Грязнов. 
Где снега тропинки заметают, 
Где вершины грозные стоят, 
Эту песнь сложил и распевает 
Альпинистов боевой отряд.  
Нам в боях родными стали горы 
Не страшны бураны и пурга. 
Дан приказ, не долги были сборы 
На разведку в логово врага.  
Помнишь, товарищ, 
Белые снега, 
Стройный лес Баксана, 
Блиндажи врага 
Помнишь гранату и записку в ней 
Под скалистым гребнем для грядущих дней  
На костре в дыму трещали ветки, 
В котелке дымился крепкий чай. 
Ты пришел усталый из разведки, 
Много пил и столько же молчал.  
Синими замерзшими руками 
Протирал вспотевший автомат, 
Глубоко вздыхая временами, 
Головой откинувшись назад.  
Помнишь, товарищ, вой ночной пурги, 
Помнишь, как кричали нам в лицо враги, 
Помнишь, как ответил с ревом автомат, 
Помнишь, как вернулись мы с тобой в отряд. 
Там, где днем и ночью крутят шквалы, 
Где вершины грозные в снегу, 
Мы закрыли прочно перевалы 
И ни шагу не дали врагу.

----------


## Lampada

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0% ... 0%B8%D1%87   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFqBVhQPyww  *Цейский вальс* 
Вот и опять между сосен открылась картина.
Путь к небесам, что стеною из камня зажат.
Здесь на рассвет золотые взирают вершины,
И ледники, как замерзшее небо, лежат. 
Припев:
 Этот в белых снегах горнолыжный лицей
 Панацея от наших несчастий.
 Мы не верим словам, но в альплагере Цей
 Все мы счастливы были отчасти. 
Эти хребты нам сулили и радость и беды,
Издалека звали нас, чтобы мы их прошли.
Эти снега нас не раз приводили к победам,
А иногда приводили от дружбы к любви. 
Припев. 
Здесь нам с тобой, победив городские химеры,
Ясный покой приходил и в словах и в слезах.
Если ж уйдем, то уйдем обязательно с верой,
С верой, что вслед нам помолится старый Монах. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci2nWWWbqxI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaQx4o8kmLM  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=27.01 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=302.19 
Клип - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WPxorSwLZM   *Милая моя, солнышко лесное*. 
Всем нашим встречам разлуки увы суждены.
Тих и печален ручей у янтарной сосны.
Пеплом несмелым подернулись угли костра.
Вот и окончилось все, расставаться пора. 
Припев:
Милая моя, солнышко лесное,
Где, в каких краях встретимся с тобою.
Милая моя, солнышко лесное,
Где, в каких краях встретимся с тобою. 
Крылья сложили палатки, их кончен полет.
Крылья расправил искатель разлук самолет.
И потихонечку пятится трап от крыла.
Вот уж действительно все, расставаться пора. 
Припев. 
Не утешайте меня, мне слова не нужны.
Мне б отыскать тот ручей у янтарной сосны.
Вдруг там у сосен краснеет кусочек огня,
Вдруг у огня ожидает представьте меня 
Милая моя... Припев.
____________________________  
All our meetings are paired with ensuing goodbyes.
Quiet and sad is the rill by a lone amber pine,
Diffident powder's enshrouding the coals of the fire -
Everything's over, the time for departure is nigh. 
Heart's desire mine,
Sunlight of the forest,
Whereabouts next time
Will I run across you? 
Tents folded up their wings - their flight is complete.
Seeker of partings, the plane has already spread wings.
Slowly the gangplank is backing away, off the ship.
Looks like a fissure is gaping between us, indeed. 
Heart's desire mine,
Sunlight of the forest,
Whereabouts next time
Will I run across you? 
Don't solace me - spare your words and stop wasting your time.
If I located that rill by a lone amber pine,
If all a sudden a fire should light through the mist,
Fancy, if, close to the fire, be waiting for me 
Heart's desire mine,
Sunlight of the forest,
Whereabouts next time
Will I run across you?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIxBA-8Ougo  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=24.04  *
Леди*  
Песня, начатая в восточно-сибирском море и дописанная на Чёрном море 
О моя дорогая, моя несравненная леди!
Ледокол мой печален, и штурман мой
        смотрит на юг,
И представьте себе, что звезда
        из созвездия Лебедь
Непосредственно в медную форточку
        смотрит мою.
Непосредственно в эту же форточку
        ветер влетает,
Называвшийся в разных местах то муссон,
        то пассат,
Он влетает и с явной усмешкою письма читает,
Не отправленные, потому что пропал адресат.
Где же, детка моя, я тебя проморгал
        и не понял?
Где, подружка моя, разошелся с тобой на пути?
Где, гитарой бренча, прошагал мимо тихих
        симфоний,
Полагая, что эти концерты еще впереди?
И беспечно я лил на баранину соус "ткемали",
И картинки смотрел по утрам на обоях чужих,
И меня принимали, которые не понимали,
И считали, что счастье является качеством лжи.
Одиночество шлялось за мной
        и в волнистых витринах
Отражалось печальной фигурой
        в потертом плаще.
За фигурой по мокрым асфальтам
        катились машины --
Абсолютно пустые, без всяких шоферов
        вообще. 
И в пустынных вагонах метро я летел
        через годы,
И в безлюдных портах провожал
        и встречал сам себя,
И водили со мной хороводы одни непогоды,
И все было на этой земле без тебя, без тебя.
Кто-то рядом ходил и чего-то бубнил --
        я не слышал.
Телевизор мне тыкал красавиц в лицо --
        я ослеп.
И, надеясь на старого друга и горные лыжи,
Я пока пребываю на этой пустынной земле.
О моя дорогая, моя несравненная леди!
Ледокол мой буксует во льдах, выбиваясь
        из сил...
Золотая подружка моя из созвездия Лебедь --
Не забудь. --пади. Обнадежь. Догадайся. Спаси. 
1979 -- 1981

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfLNGTkAXEo  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=543.22   *Моим друзьям* 
Да, мой любимый, все долги
Мы заплатили непростой своей судьбе.
Мы жили судьбами других, -
Пора подумать о себе. 
А наши годы все скользят,
Как птицы осени, летящие на юг.
Нас не оставили друзья,
Но как редеет этот круг! 
Как наши дети подросли -
Вот верный счетчик нашим общим временам.
Уйдут, как в море корабли,
И торопливый поцелуй оставят нам. 
Да, наша молодость прошла,
Но, знаешь, есть одна идея у меня:
Давай забросим все дела
И съездим к морю на три дня. 
И будет в нашей жизни миг,
Когда простой весенний луч
Порвет завесу низких туч,
Затеяв детскую игру,
И ветры, будто бы друзья,
Слетятся к нашему костру.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlmiys1WS6Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxQnOuthVRk   *Фанские горы* 
Я сердце оставил в Фанских горах,
Теперь бессердечный хожу по равнинам,
И в тихих беседах и в шумных пирах
Я молча мечтаю о синих вершинах. 
Припев:
 Когда мы уедем, уйдем, улетим,
 Когда оседлаем мы наши машины,--
 Какими здесь станут пустыми пути,
 Как будут без нас одиноки вершины.
 Какими здесь станут пустыми пути,
 Как будут без нас одиноки вершины. 
Лежит мое сердце на трудном пути,
Где гребень высок, где багряные скалы,
Лежит мое сердце, не хочет уйти,
По маленькой рации шлет мне сигналы. 
Припев. 
Я делаю вид, что прекрасно живу,
Пытаюсь на шутки друзей улыбнуться,
Но к сердцу покинутому моему
Мне в Фанские горы придется вернуться. 
Припев. 
Я сердце оставил в Фанских горах...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-emMxiC0KCg  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=23.19   *Многоголосье* 
О мой пресветлый отчий край!
О голоса его и звоны!
В какую высь ни залетай,—
Все над тобой его иконы.
И происходит торжество
В его лесах, в его колосьях.
Мне вечно слышится его
Многоголосье, многоголосье. 
Какой покой в его лесах,
Как в них черны и влажны реки!
Какие храмы в небесах
Над ним возведены навеки!
И происходит торжество
В его лесах, в его колосьях.
Мне вечно слышится его
Многоголосье. 
Я — как скрещенье многих дней,
И слышу я в лугах росистых
И голоса моих друзей,
И голоса с небес российских.
И происходит торжество
В его лесах, в его колосьях,
Мне вечно слышится его
Многоголосье, многоголосье.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd1rH3HIn_Q http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=528.20   *Знаком ли ты с землёй?..* 
- Знаком ли ты с землёй?
- Да вроде бы знаком.
- А чей тут дом стоит?
- Да вроде общий дом.
- А может, это твой?     |
Внимательно смотри -     |
ведь нет земли такой     |
в других концах Земли.   | 2 раза 
Вот крыша в доме том -
ледовый океан,
вот погреб в доме том -
Хакассии туман.
И дверь за облака,
и море у ворот,
в одном окне - закат,
в другом окне - восход. 
Он твой, конечно, твой -
и крыша, и крыльцо
с звездой над головой,
с могилами отцов.
И реками пьяна
непройденная ширь,
страны моей весна -
желанная Сибирь. 
- Знаком ли ты с землёй?
- Да вроде бы знаком.
- А чей тут дом стоит?
- Да вроде общий дом.
- А может, это твой?
Внимательно смотри -
ведь нет земли такой
в других концах Земли.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyS28Lrvtjo http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=494.21  *Я гляжу сквозь тебя...* 
Я гляжу сквозь тебя тебя,
          Вижу синие горы,
     Сквозь глаза, сквозь глаза -
        На пространство земли,
      Где летят журавли,
      Где лежат командоры,
   Где боками стучат
   О причал корабли. 
Гребни каменных гор
Машут сорванным снегом,
В мачтах молний встает,
Как дредноут, гроза.
И плывут облака
По глазам, как по небу,
И стекает луны золотая слеза. 
Я иду сквозь тайгу
По весне белокрылой,
По колено в воде,
По разливам бреду...
Я иду сквозь тебя,
Пока есть мои силы,
Даже если уже никуда не иду.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw6ClRlKxv8 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=494.12   *А зима будет большая...* 
А зима будет большая -
Вот, гляди-ка, за рекой
Осень тихо умирает,
Машет желтою рукой. 
Плачут мокрые осины,
Плачет дедушка Арбат,
Плачет синяя Россия,
Превратившись в листопад. 
И, сугробы сокрушая,
Солнце брызнет по весне...
А зима будет большая -
Только сумерки да снег.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5gE4vqleIQ http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=523.05   *Зайка* 
Кем приходишься мне ты - не знаю,
Но приходишься кем-то навек.
Так туманная речка лесная
Прибегает к скрещению рек.
Звезды чиркают по небу косо,
И созвездья висят за окном.
Ты мой космос, дружок, ты мой космос,
Ты мой космос, - я твой астроном. 
Изучаю тебя, обличая
В самом полном собранье грехов,
Но меж дней череды замечаю
Запустенье других берегов.
В суетных приключеньях так просто
Мне тебя подарил горизонт.
Ты мой остров, дружок, ты мой остров,
Ты мой остров, я твой Робинзон. 
Я по улицам бешеным шляюсь,
Я впросак попадаю не раз.
Я побег от тебя замышляю
И маршруты коплю про запас.
Но ресниц твоих черные шпаги
Конвоиров имеют талант.
Ты мой лагерь, дружок, ты мой лагерь,
Ты мой лагерь, я твой арестант. 
То довольна ты, то недовольна,
То ты памятник, то карусель.
Знать, в тебе поселился привольно
Разножанровый месяц апрель.
С кем сравню я тебя, угадай-ка!
Хочешь правду? Так правду узнай:
Ты мой зайка, дружок, ты мой зайка,
Ты мой зайка, я дед твой Мазай.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y95TFm5R-94 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=24.09   *Ходики* 
Когда в мой дом любимая вошла,
В нем книги лишь в углу лежали валом.
Любимая сказала: "Это мало.
Нам нужен дом". Любовь у нас была.
И мы пошли со старым рюкзаком,
Чтоб совершить покупки коренные.
И мы купили ходики стенные,
И чайник мы купили со свистком. 
Припев:
 Ах, лучше нет огня, который не потухнет,
 И лучше дома нет, чем собственный твой дом,
 Где ходики стучат старательно на кухне,
 Где милая моя, где милая моя,
 Где милая моя и чайник со свистком. 
Потом пришли иные рубежи,
Мы обрастали разными вещами,
Которые украсить обещали
И без того украшенную жизнь.
Снега летели, письмами шурша,
Ложились письма на мои палатки,
Что дома, слава богу, все в порядке,
Лишь ходики немножечко спешат. 
Припев. 
С любимой мы прожили сотню лет,
Да что я говорю,--прожили двести.
И показалось мне, что в новом месте
Горит поярче предвечерний свет,
И говорятся тихие слова,
Которые не сказывались, право,
Поэтому, не мудрствуя лукаво,
Пора спешить туда, где синева. 
Припев. 
С тех пор я много берегов сменил.
В своей стране и в отдаленных странах
Я вспоминал с навязчивостью странной,
Как часто эти ходики чинил.
Под ними чай другой мужчина пьет,
И те часы ни в чем не виноваты,
Они всего единожды женаты,
Но, как хозяин их, спешат вперед. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=522.06 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuUFISgu_dU  - Поёт *Елена Фролова*   *А море серое всё ночь качается*... 
А море серое всю ночь качается,
 И ничего вокруг не приключается. 
        Не приключается... вода соленая,
        И на локаторе тоска зеленая. 
И тихо в кубрике гитара звякает.
Ах, в наших плаваньях бывало всякое. 
        Бывало всякое, порой хорошее,
        Но только в памяти травой заросшее. 
И молчаливые всю навигацию,
Чужие девочки висят на рации. 
        Висят на рации - одна в купальнике,
        А три под зонтиком стоят под пальмами. 
А море серое всю ночь качается,
Вот и ушла любовь - не возвращается. 
        Не возвращается. Погода портится,
        И никому печаль твоя не вспомнится.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=495.12   *Шхельда* 
Кончилось лето жаркое, Шхельда белым-бела.
Осень, дождями шаркая, в гости ко мне пришла.
Снова туманы, вижу я, свесились с гор крутых,
Осень - девчонка рыжая, ясная, словно ты. 
Что ты так смотришь пристально, толком я не пойму,
Мне, словно зимней пристани, маяться одному,
Тихие зори праздновать, молча грустить во тьме...
Наши дороги разные, и перекрестков нет. 
Ты ведь большая умница, вытри с лица слезу.
Горы снегами пудрятся, вот и сидим внизу.
Снова дожди тоскливые, а наверху метет...
Песни, как версты, длинные, парень один поет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsl-1GuICGg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKGw35msERc  - Поёт Митяев http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=23.13   *Спокойно, дружище, спокойно...* 
(из к/ф "Июльский дождь") 
Посвящение В. Самойловичу 
Спокойно, дружище, спокойно,
 У нас еще все впереди.
 Пусть шпилем ночной колокольни
 Беда ковыряет в груди.
 Не путай конец и кончину,
 Рассветы, как прежде, трубят,
 Кручина твоя не причина,
 А только ступень для тебя. 
По этим истертым ступеням,
По горю, разлукам, слезам
Идем, схоронив нетерпенье
В промытых ветрами глазах.
Виденья видали ночные
У паперти северных гор,
Качали мы звезды лесные
На черных глазищах озер. 
Спокойно, дружище,спокойно,
И пить нам и весело петь,
Еще в предстоящие войны
Тебе предстоит уцелеть.
Уже и рассветы проснулись,
Что к жизни тебя возвратят,
Уже изготовлены пули,
Что мимо тебя просвистят.  
_________________________________
Brace Up  
Brace up, ol' chap, don't despair.
Our fortune is sure yet to come,
Though grief, like a nightly church spire,
Is skewering into your heart.
Don't mix up a cease with decease, man 
Our daybreaks will blare as before.
Your sorrow's in no way a reason 
It's only one more stair of yours. 
The stairs, underfoot, go on creaking:
It's through - quit it out and forget.
The stairs, underfoot, go on creaking,
And years are a load up your back.
You smoke non-stop in a tizzy,
And, under your eyes, shadow lies,
Beside you, a camp-bed freezes,
A black bird goes round in the sky. 
By these shabby stairs, long abraded,
Through grief, separation and tears,
We clamber, impatience disguised in
In eyes bathed and withered by winds.
Remember nocturnal sights on
The porch of high northerly lands?
Remember, we rocked forest stars on
Abysmal pitch-black eyes of lakes? 
Brace up, ol' chap, don't you putter.
Toast us and sing merry songs.
Yet, in the forthcoming battles,
You're to come off, safe and whole.
The morns have already broken -
The ones that will bring you to life.
The bullets, by now, have been moulded -
The ones that will whistle by.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11    *Верёвочка* 
Ты ножкой двинула чуть на вершок,
Какао вылила на мой мешок. 
Припев:
   Связал нас черт с тобой,
   Связал нас черт с тобой,
   Связал нас черт с тобой
   Веревочкой одной! 
Спустила с высоты ты град камней,
Разбила ногу ты и сердце мне. 
Припев. 
Я ногу щупаю на леднике.
Какао хлюпает в моем мешке. 
Припев. 
Всю смену я больной хожу, томлюсь,
Наверно я с тобой не развяжусь. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  
Ю.Визбор, К.Рыжов, М.Левин, М.Ботяков  *Мама, я хочу домой!* 
Снова нас ведут куда-то,
И не ясен нам маршрут,
Видно, горы виноваты -
Не сидим ни там, ни тут.
Снова в гору и по тропам
С рюкзаками за спиной.
Груз под силу лишь циклопам!
-Мама, я хочу домой!
Груз под силу лишь циклопам!
-Мама, я хочу домой! 
Дома все же как-то лучше,
Ну а здесь придется нам
Целый день бродить по кручам,
По ужасным ледникам.
Будем ползать постоянно
По веревке основной
И питаться кашей манной,
-Мама, я хочу домой!
Не хочу я каши манной,
-Мама, я хочу домой! 
Склоны круче, ближе тучи,
Камни сыплются гурьбой,
На пожарный всякий случай
Мы связались меж собой.
Мы идем по ледопаду,
Где, представьте, путь такой:
Хочешь стой, а хочешь падай!
-Мама, я хочу домой!
Не хочу я что-то падать.
Мама, я хочу домой! 
Снова нас ведут куда-то,
Снова я несу рюкзак.
До чего же мне, ребята,
Надоело жить вот так!
Телеграмма уж готова,
Ни одной в ней запятой,
В ней всего четыре слова:
"Мама я хочу домой! "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=467.19   *Песня об Алибекской хижине* 
                Стихи Юрия Визбора
                Музыка Бориса Левина 
Лучами солнечными выжжены,
 Веселые и беззаботные,
 Мы жили десять дней на хижине
 Под Алибекским ледником. 
  Припев: Здесь горы солнцем не обижены,
            А по февральским вечерам
                Горят окошки нашей хижины,
                 Мешая спать большим горам. 
Известные своей решимостью,
Несемся мы по склонам солнечным,
И лишь одной непогрешимостью
Мы держимся в крутых снегах. 
Припев. 
Пускай в долине будет хуже нам,
Но не привыкли мы сутулиться,
Всегда верны мы нашим хижинам
И не завидуем дворцам. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=23.02   *Серега Санин* 
С моим Серегой мы шагаем по Петровке,
По самой бровке, по самой бровке.
Жуем мороженное мы без остановки-
В тайге мороженного нам не подадут. 
 То взлет, то посадка, то снег, то дожди.
 Сырая палатка и почты не жди.
 Идет молчаливо в распадок рассвет.
 Уходишь - Счастливо!
 Приходишь - Привет! 
Идет на взлет по полосе мой друг Серега,
Мой друг Серега, Серега Санин.
Сереге Санину легко под небесами,
Другого парня в пекло не пошлют. 
Припев. 
Два дня искали мы в тайге капот и крылья.
Два дня искали мы Серегу.
А он чуть-чуть не долетел, совсем немного
Не дотянул он до посадочных огней. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=468.14   *РАССКАЗ ТЕХНОЛОГА ПЕТУХОВА*
о своей встрече с делегатом форума  
Сижу я как-то, братцы, с африканцем,
А он, представьте, мне и говорит:
В России, дескать, холодно купаться,
Поэтому здесь неприглядный вид.
Зато, говорю, мы делаем ракеты
И перекрыли Енисей,
А также в области балета
Мы впереди, говорю, планеты всей,
Мы впереди планеты всей! 
Потом мы с ним ударили по триста,
Он, представьте, мне и говорит:
В российских селах не танцуют твиста,
Поэтому здесь неприглядный вид.
Зато, говорю, мы делаем ракеты
И перекрыли Енисей,
А также в области балета
Мы впереди, говорю, планеты всей,
Мы впереди планеты всей! 
Потом залили это все шампанским.
Он говорит: вообще, ты кто таков?
Я, говорит, наследник африканский.
Я, говорю, технолог Петухов.
Вот я, говорю, и делаю ракеты,
Перекрываю Енисей,
А также в области балета
Я впереди, говорю, планеты всей,
Я впереди планеты всей! 
Проникся, говорит он, лучшим чувством,
Открой, говорит, весь главный ваш секрет!
Пожалуйста, говорю, советское искусство
В наш век, говорю, сильнее всех ракет.
Но все ж, говорю, мы делаем ракеты
И перекрыли Енисей,
А также в области балета
Мы впереди, говорю, планеты всей,
Мы впереди планеты всей! 
1964

----------


## Lampada

<a href="http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=2210&amp;track%5Fnumber=01" target="_blank">
    http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=24.07   *Вставайте, граф, рассвет уже полощется...* 
Вставайте, граф, рассвет уже полощется,
    Из-за озерной выглянув воды,
  И, кстати, та, вчерашняя молочница,
    Уже поднялась, полная беды.
  Она была робка и молчалива,
    Но, ваша честь, от вас не утаю:
   Вы несомненно сделали счастливой
    Ее саму и всю ее семью. 
Вставайте, граф, уже друзья с мультуками
Коней седлают около крыльца.
Уж горожане  радостными звуками,
Готовы в вас приветствовать отца.
Не хмурьте лоб, коль  было  согрешенье,
То будет время обо всем забыть,
Вставайте, мир ждет вашего решения:
Быть иль не быть, любить иль не любить. 
И граф встает, ладонью бьет будильник,
Берет гантели, смотрит на дома
И безнадежно лезет в холодильник,
А там зима, пустынная зима.
Он выйдет в город, вспомнит вечер давешний,
Где был, что ел, кто доставал питье.
У перекрестка встретит он товарища,
У остановки подождет ее. 
Она придет и глянет мимоходом,
Что было ночью, будто трын-трава:
- Привет!
- Привет! Хорошая погода.
Тебе в метро, а мне ведь на травмай.
А продают на перекрестке сливы,
И обтекает постовых народ.
Шагает граф, он хочет быть счастливым,
И он не хочет, чтоб наоборот.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=526.22   *Английский язык* 
Сильно глэд, вэри рад мы с Тамарой,
  Страшный инглиш долбаем на пару:
     Вот первач, он по-ихнему виски,
    А комбайнер - войтхорст, по-английски.
 Я Тамаре намек на объятья.
 Дрес не трожь, говорит, это платье,
    И вообще, прекрати все желанья,
       Коль не знаешь предмету названья. 
        Припев: Через край, говорю, это лишнее,
                        Ай донт край, говорю, только внешне,
                      Ю кен си, говорю, мое чувство,
                       Энд биг лав, говорю, мне не чуждо. 
Раз в контору к нам чист и шикарен
Завалился какой-то очкарик,
И с Тамаркой на инглиш лопочут,
Будто скрыть от меня что-то хочут.
Я ему так слегка намекаю,
Дескать, тоже я сленг понимаю,
И могу ему фасе расквасить:
Томка фейс, говорит, а не фасе. 
Но Тамарка совсем озверела:
Свое дрес выходное надела:
Я, мол, синема стар, не с базара,
Энд фор ми ты, Василий, не пара.
И Тамара, конечно, тумороу,
Стала кинозвездой режиссеру,
Что снимали в колхозе Сувороу
Сериалку про жизнь комбайнеров. 
Припев. 
Целый месяц брожу, как в тумане,
Даже длинные мани не манят.
Про Тамарку узнал от подружек:
Там  в кино, как у нас, но похуже.
Возвратилась с неясной улыбкой,
Мол прости, дескать, вышла ошибка.
Я ей так говорю: брошу виски,
Но не слова, май лав, по-английски. О йес!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=495.19    *Наполним музыкой сердца!*
посв. Межиров_А.  
Наполним музыкой сердца!
Устроим праздники из буден.
Своих мучителей забудем.
Вот сквер - пройдемся ж до конца.
Найдем любимейшую дверь,
За ней - ряд кресел золоченых,
Куда с восторгом увлеченных
Внесем мы тихий груз своих потерь.
Внесем мы тихий груз своих потерь. 
Какая музыка была,
Какая музыка звучала!
Она совсем не поучала,
А лишь тихонечко звала.
Звала добро считать добром
И хлеб считать благодеяньем,
Страданье вылечить страданьем,
А душу греть вином или огнем.
И светел полуночный зал.
Нас гений издали приметил
И, разглядев, кивком отметил,
И даль иную показал. 
Там было очень хорошо,
И все вселяло там надежды,
Что сменит жизнь свои одежды...
Ля-ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля-ля...
Наполним музыкой сердца!
Устроим праздники из буден.
Своих мучителей забудем.
Вот сквер - пройдемся ж до конца.
Найдем любимейшую дверь,
За ней - ряд кресел золоченых,
Куда с восторгом увлеченных
Внесем мы тихий груз своих потерь.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=527.08   *Ботик* 
У всех, кто ввысь отправился когда-то,
У всех горевших в плазме кораблей
Есть важный и последний из этапов  -
Этап прикосновения к земле,
Где с посохом синеющих дождей
Пройдет сентябрь по цинковой воде,
Где клены наметут свои листки
На мокрую скамейку у реки. 
Мы постепенно счастье познавали,
Исследуя среди ночных полей
С любимыми на теплом сеновале
Этап прикосновения к земле,
Где с посохом синеющих дождей
Пройдет сентябрь по цинковой воде,
Где клены наметут свои листки
На мокрую скамейку у реки. 
То женщины казались нам наградой,
То подвиги нам виделись вдали,
И лишь с годами мы познали радость
В кругу обыкновеннейшей земли,
Где с посохом синеющих дождей
Пройдет сентябрь по цинковой воде,
Где клены наметут свои листки
На мокрую скамейку у реки. 
Когда-нибудь, столь ветреный вначале,
Огонь погаснет в пепельной золе.
Дай бог тогда нам встретить без печали
Этап прикосновения к земле,
Где с посохом синеющих дождей
Пройдет сентябрь по цинковой воде,
Где клены наметут свои листки
На мокрую скамейку у реки.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=66 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=492.09  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Q6KBj46SI   *Песня альпинистов* 
                Посвящается В. Кавуненко 
Вот это для мужчин - рюкзак и ледоруб,
И нет таких причин, чтоб не вступать в игру.
 А есть такой закон - движение вперед,
 И кто с ним не знаком, навряд ли нас поймет. 
    Припев: Прощайте вы, прощайте,
                 Писать не обещайте,
               Но обещайте помнить
                И не гасить костры
                До послевосхождения,
                   До будущей горы, 
И нет там ничего - ни золота, ни руд.
Там только-то всего, что гребень слишком крут,
И слышен сердца стук, и страшен снегопад,
И очень дорог друг, и слишком близок ад. 
Но есть такое там, и этим путь хорош,
Чего в других местах не купишь, не найдешь -
С утра подъем, с утра и до вершины - бой.
Отыщешь там в горах победу над собой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=56.14   *Мне большего не надо* 
Мне твердят, что скоро ты любовь найдешь
И узнаешь с первого же взгляда.
Мне бы только знать, что где-то ты живешь,
И, клянусь, мне большего не надо. 
Снова в синем небе журавли трубят.
Я брожу по краскам листопада.
Мне б хотя бы мельком повидать тебя,
И, клянусь, мне большего не надо. 
Дай мне руку, слово для меня скажи,
Ты моя тревога и награда.
Мне б хотя бы раз прожить с тобой всю жизнь,
И, клянусь, мне большего не надо.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=26.04    *Давным-давно* 
На Востоке, на Востоке
Сосны низкие растут.
Был там порт один далекий,
И бывало в том порту 
Припев: 
  Флагов пестрое ветрило,
  Золотое полотно.
  Как давно все это было,
  Давным-давно... 
И бывало, и бывало --
Океанская заря
На рассвете поднимала
Золотые якоря, 
Припев. 
Капитаны, капитаны
Приходили в ресторан
И ругали рестораны,
Проклинали океан, 
Припев. 
Промелькнули, промелькнули
Целый век и целый год.
Капитаны утонули,
Только в памяти живет 
Припев. 
Мой дружище, мой дружище,
Мой товарищ дорогой,
Пусть тебя везде разыщет,
Будет пусть всегда с тобой 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG5SfcqxTRE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT3ckoLutf8 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=23.14    *Синий перекресток* 
Музыка С. Богдасаровой
и Ю. Визбора 
Ищи меня сегодня среди морских дорог,
За островами, за большой водою,
За синим перекрестком двенадцати ветров,
За самой ненаглядною зарею.
Здесь горы не снимают снегов седых одежд,
И ветер - лишь неверности порука.
Я здесь построил остров - страну сплошных надежд
С проливами Свиданье и Разлука. 
Не присылай мне писем - сама себя пришли,
Не спрашивая тонкого совета.
На нежных побережьях кочующей земли
Который год все ждут тебя рассветы.
Пока качает полночь усталый материк,
Я солнце собираю на дорогах.
Потом его увозят на флагах корабли,
Сгрузив туман у моего порога. 
Туман плывет над морем, в душе моей туман,
Все кажется так просто и непросто...
Держись, моя столица, зеленый океан,
Двенадцать ветров, синий перекресток!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=60.20    *Ночная дорога* 
Стихи - Ю. Визбор
Музыка совместно с В.Берковским 
Нет мудрее и прекрасней средства от тревог, 
Чем ночная песня шин. 
Длинной- длинной серой ниткой стоптанных дорог 
Штопаем ранения души.  
ПРИПEВ:
Не верь разлукам, старина, их круг 
Лишь сон, ей-богу! 
Придут другие времена, мой друг, 
Ты верь в дорогу. 
Нет дороге окончанья, есть зато ее итог. 
Дороги трудны, но хуже без дорог.  
Будто чья-то сигарета, стоп-сигнал в ночах -
Кто-то тоже держит путь.
Незнакомец, незнакомка, здравствуй и прощай,
Можно только фарами мигнуть. 
ПРИПEВ. 
То повиснет над мотором ранняя звезда,
То на стекла брызнет дождь.
За спиною остаются два твоих следа,
Значит, не бесследно ты живешь. 
ПРИПEВ. 
В два конца идет дорога, но себе не лги:
Нам в обратный путь нельзя.
Слава богу,мой дружище, есть у нас враги,
Значит есть, наверно, и друзья. 
ПРИПEВ.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=302.18   *До свиданья, дорогие* 
Вот флаг на мачте бьется,
Дрожит в окне звезда.
Механик наш смеется
И курит, как всегда.
Смеется, смеется,
А пламя в топке бьется
И кто-то расстается
С любовью навсегда. 
Припев: 
  Разлука, разлука,
  Дрожит в окне звезда,
  Разлука, разлука -
  Ночные поезда. 
И каждому придется
Изведать этот путь,
Где песня не поется
И негде отдохнуть.
Придется, придется,
А сердце к сердцу рвется
И флаг на мачте бьется,
Тяжелый, долгий путь. 
Припев. 
И кто-то вновь вернется
Полсвета исходив.
Волна на берег рвется
Припасть к его груди.
На берег, на берег,
В который свято верят,
Который, как надежда
Сияет впереди. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=521.02 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHzkALKOBBg   *Охотный ряд* 
Нажми, водитель, тормоз, наконец,
Ты нас тиранил три часа подряд.
"Слезайте, граждане, приехали, конец -
Охотный ряд, Охотный ряд. " 
Когда-то здесь горланили купцы,
Москву будила зимняя заря,
И над сугробами звенели бубенцы -
Охотный ряд, Охотный ряд. 
Здесь бродит запад, гидов теребя,
На "Метрополь" колхозники глядят,
Как неохота уезжать мне от тебя -
Охотный ряд, Охотный ряд. 
Вот дымный берег юности моей,
И гавань встреч, и порт ночных утрат,
Вот перекресток ста пятнадцати морей,
Охотный ряд, Охотный ряд. 
Нажми, водитель, тормоз наконец,
Ты нас тиранил три часа подряд.
"Слезайте, граждане, приехали, конец -
Охотный ряд, Охотный ряд. "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=527.18 Исполняет Юрий Визбор http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=666.17 Исполняет Виктор Берковский http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCNoF_va-5I  Поёт Светлана Смирнова   *Песня рыбака* 
(К телефильму "Морские ворота") 
Я когда-то состарюсь, память временем смоет,
Если будут подарки мне к тому рубежу,
Не дарите мне берег, подарите мне море,
Я за это, ребята, вам спасибо скажу. (2) 
Поплыву я по морю, свою жизнь вспоминая,
Вспоминая свой город, где остались друзья,
Где все улицы в море, словно реки впадают,
И дома, как баркасы, на приколе стоят. (2) 
Что же мне еще надо? Да, пожалуй, и хватит,
Лишь бы маленький дизель безотказно служил,
Лишь бы руки устали на полуночной вахте,
Чтоб почувствовать снова, что пока что ты жив. (2) 
Лишь бы я возвращался, знаменитый и старый,
Лишь бы доски причала, проходя, прогибал,
Лишь бы старый товарищ, от работы усталый,
С молчаливой улыбкой руку мне пожимал. (2) 
Я когда-то состарюсь, память временем смоет,
Если будут подарки мне к тому рубежу,
Не дарите мне берег, подарите мне море,
Я за это, ребята, вам спасибо скажу. (2)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Визбор - *Укушенный*   
Ах, жертва я доверия, беды своей родитель.
Вот слышу из-за двери я: "Укушенный, войдите".
Вошел: мое почтение, разделся не спеша.
"Где место укушения?" я говорю: душа. 
Тут в кабинете бывшие мне душу теребят:
Скажите, говорят, укусившая какая из себя?
Я говорю: обычная, и рост не с бугая,
Такая симпатичная, не думал, что змея! 
Тут на меня обрушились, ругают все кругом:
Какой же вы укушенный, дурак, мол, дураком.
Известно ж ведь заранее, что есть разрыв большой
Меж внутренним содержанием и внешней красотой. 
И сблизились излишне вы, поверив той красе,
Змея кусает ближнего, змея кусает ближнего,
Змея кусает ближнего, об этом знают все.
Не имеет, говорю, значения теперь уж ничего,
Какое б мне лечение, таблетки, иль чего? 
Мне говорит: послушайте,- одна из этих дам, -
Я дам совет, укушенный: не верьте вы людям!
Вот, скажем, к вам приблизились с любовью, как туман,
А вы твердите мысленно: обман, кругом обман. 
Нет, говорю, красавица, без веры не пойдет,
Уж лучше пусть кусаются, само потом пройдет!
Я вышел в ночь столичную с огнями по краям:
Такая симпатичная, не думал, что змея!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Визбор - *Рассказ женщины*   
Он за мною видно шел, взял за локоть:
"Слушай Люся, будет очень хорошо,
Я живу в отдельном "люксе".
У него усы густы и глаза, как две букашки,
И виднеются кусты из-за ворота рубашки.
"Я не Люся", говорю, "а зовут меня Тамара
И такого не терплю, и такие мне не пара". 
Припев: 
Десять лет варила суп, десять лет белье стирала, 
Десять лет в очередях колбасу я доставала, 
Десять лет учила я сверхсекретное чего-то, 
Десять лет сидела я у окошка на работе, 
Сердце стачивая в кровь десять лет дите растила, 
Что ж осталось на любовь? Полтора годка, от силы. 
Не смутился он ничуть, только глазом гладит платье:
"Я за вечер заплачу, сколько за год тебе платят",
Я играла в мяч ручной за спортивные награды
И была я центровой, и бросочек был, что надо. 
Я авосечку-суму из руки переложила,
Кавалеру своему меж букашек "засветила".
Мне до Щелковской - метро, а от Щелковской - автобус,
А в авоське шесть кило овощных консервов "Глобус". 
Открываю тихо дверь - дочка долбит фортепьяно,
Ну, а мой "любимый зверь", он лежит, конечно, пьяный.
Снять ботиночки с него, не тревожа, постаралась,
От получки от его трёшка мятая осталась. 
На плите чаек стоит, дочка сладко засыпает,
За окном моим ГАИ громко частников ругает.
Гляну в телек: дым и чад, поколенье молодое
Все с гитарами кричат, как перед большой бедою.
Убрала я со стола, своего пригрела Пашку:
Все ж-таки мало я дала тому гаду меж букашек.

----------


## Lampada

*Мне большего не надо*  
Юрий Визбор 
Мне твердят, что скоро ты любовь найдешь
И узнаешь с первого же взгляда,
Мне бы только знать, что где-то ты живешь,
И, клянусь, мне большего не надо. 
Снова в синем небе журавли трубят,
Я хожу по краскам листопада.
Мне хотя бы мельком повидать тебя,
И, клянусь, мне большего не надо. 
Дай мне руку, слово для меня скажи,
Ты моя надежда и награда.
Мне хотя бы раз прожить с тобой всю жизнь,
И, клянусь, мне большего не надо.  *1973*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=26.08          *Здравствуй, здравствуй, я вернулся...*  
                  Юрий Визбор 
Здравствуй, здравствуй, я вернулся,
Я к разлуке прикоснулся,
Я покинул край, в котором Лишь одни большие горы, 
 Меж горами перевалы, -В том краю ты не бывала, 
     Там звезда есть голубая,
В ней угадывал тебя я. 
Здравствуй, здравствуй, друг мой вечный,
Вот и кофе, вот и свечи,
Вот созвездье голубое,
Вот и мы вдвоем с тобою,
Наши дни идут к закату,
Мы, как малые ребята,
Взявшись за руки клянемся,-
То ли плачем, то ль смеемся. 
Здравствуй, здравствуй, милый случай,
Здравствуй, храбрый мой попутчик,
Разреши идти с тобою
За звездою голубою,
И на рынок за хлебами,
И с корзинкой за грибами,
И нести вдвоем в корзинке
Наших жизней половинки. 
Здравствуй, здравствуй, я вернулся ...  *27* июля *1976 * Фанские горы

----------


## Lampada

Dm
Здравствуй, белый пароходик,
Gm
Увези меня отсюда
E
В край, 
куда ничто не ходит -
A
Ни машины, ни верблюды,
F E
Где кончаются 
концерты,
Eb A
Не снимаются картины,
Dm Gm
Где играют с чистым 
сердцем
A Dm
Синебокие дельфины.  
Здравствуй, мальчик на 
причале,
Здравствуй, мальчик поседевший,
Расскажи ты мне вначале,
Что 
там в мире надоевшем.
Я один, по мне топочут
Ноги - ноги, грузы - 
грузы,
У спины моей хлопочут
Невеселые медузы.  
Что там в мире? 
- Все как было,
Только ветры стали злее,
Только солнце чуть 
остыло,
Только вымокли аллеи,
Я один, по мне топочут,
Ночи-ночи, 
муки-муки...
За спиной моей хлопочут
Ненадежнейшие 
руки.  
Грустный мальчик, до свиданья,
Не возьму тебя с 
собою,
Где-то слышатся рыданья
Над нелепою судьбою,
Размножает громкий 
рупор
Расфальшивые романсы,
И выходит с шуткой глупой
Человек для 
конферанса.  
Пароходик, мой любимый,
Что же ты сказал такое,
Не 
плыви куда-то мимо,
Я хочу в страну покоя,
Грустный мальчик, я ведь тертый,
Тертый берегом и морем,
Я плыву от порта к порту,
Я иду от горя 
к горю.  
1971

----------


## Lampada

*Юрий Визбор* *Письмо*        Пишу тебе, Володя, с Садового Кольца, 
   Где с неба льют раздробленные воды. 
   Все в мире ожидает законного конца, 
   И только не кончается погода.  
    А впрочем, бесконечны наветы и вранье, 
    И те, кому не выдал бог таланта, 
    Лишь в этом утверждают присутствие свое: 
    Пытаясь обкусать ступни гигантам.  
   Да черта ли в них проку! О чем-нибудь другом... 
   "Вот мельница - она уж развалилась..." 
   На Кудринской недавно такой ударил гром, 
   Что все ГАИ тайком перекрестилось.  
    Все те же разговоры - почем и что иметь, 
    Из моды вышли "М" по кличке "Бони", 
    Теперь никто не хочет хотя бы умереть, 
    Лишь для того, чтоб вышел первый сборник.  
   Мы здесь поодиночке смотрелись в небеса, 
   Мы скоро соберемся воедино, 
   И наши в общем хоре сольются голоса, 
   И млечный путь задует в наши спины.  
    А где же наши беды? Остались мелюзгой 
    И слава, и вельможный гнев кого-то... 
    Откроет печку Гоголь чугунной кочергой 
    И свет огня блеснет в пенсне Фагота...  
   Пока хватает силы смеяться над бедой, 
   Беспечней мы, чем в праздник эскимосы, 
   Как говорил однажды датчанин молодой: 
   Была, мол, не была - а там посмотрим.  
    Все так же мир прекрасен, как рыженький пацан, 
    Все так же, извини, прекрасны розы. 
    Привет тебе, Володя, с Садового Кольца, 
    Где льют дожди, похожие на слезы.

----------


## Lampada

*Татьяна Визбор  
Здравствуй. здравствуй, я вернулся*

----------


## Lampada

*Ада Якушева, Татьяна Визбор, Дарья Кусургашева  
Я приглашаю вас в леса*   Published on Feb 26, 2014 by *pustinnik50*  Из т/ф "Возьмёмся за руки, друзья". 1987 г. 
Музыка - Т. Визбор, слова А. Якушевой.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded on Sep 13, 2011 by* David Currie: * _I learned this song for a Russian class in high school. One of my favorites.  _  |C |A7 Здравствуй, здравствуй, я вернулся! |Dm |G7 Я к разлуке прикоснулся, |E7 | Я покинул край, в котором |C |A7 Лишь одни большие горы. |Dm |G7 Меж горами перевалы, - |C |A7 В том краю ты не бывала, |Dm |G7 Там звезда есть голубая, |C | Dm G7| В ней угадывал тебя я.  Здравствуй, здравствуй, друг мой вечный! Вот и кофе, вот и свечи, Вот созвездье голубое, Вот и мы вдвоем с тобою. Наши дни бегут к закату, Мы, как малые ребята, Взявшись за руки, клянемся - То ли плачем, то ль смеемся.  Здравствуй, здравствуй, милый случай! Здравствуй, храбрый мой попутчик! Разреши идти с тобою За звездою голубою И на рынок за хлебами, И с корзиной за грибами И нести вдвоем в корзинке Наших жизней половинки. |C |A7 |Dm6| G7| C| Здравствуй, здравствуй, я верну - - - лся!  1976

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=495.20*   
Здравствуй, Я Вернулся — Юрий Визбор* — слушать бесплатно — MOSKVA.FM

----------


## Lampada

*Бригантина*  Музыка *Георгия Лепского* 
Стихи *Павла Когана.*Хотя по состоянию здоровья имел бронь, стал военным переводчиком, дослужился до звания лейтенанта. Коган и возглавляемая им разведгруппа попали в перестрелку на сопке Сахарная Голова под Новороссийском 23 сентября 1942 года, Коган, (24года) был убит). Написана в 1937 году   *Надоело говорить и спорить,* Надрывать до хрипа голоса. В флибустьерском дальнем синем море Бригантина поднимает паруса, Бригантина Поднимает паруса. Капитан, обветренный как скалы, Поднял флаг, не дожидаясь дня. На прощанье поднимай бокалы Золотого терпкого вина, Золотого Терпкого вина. Пьём за яростных, за непокорных, За презревших грошевой уют. Вьётся по ветру "Весёлый Роджер", Люди Флинта гимн морям поют, Люди Флинта Гимн морям поют. И в беде, и в радости, и в горе Только чуточку прищурь глаза - И ты увидишь, как в дальнем синем море Бригантина поднимает паруса, Бригантина Поднимает паруса. Вьётся по ветру "Весёлый Роджер", Люди Флинта гимн морям поют, И, звеня бокалами, мы тоже Запеваем песенку свою, Запеваем Песенку свою. Надоело говорить и спорить, Надрывать до хрипа голоса. В флибустьерском дальнем синем море Бригантина поднимает паруса, Бригантина Поднимает паруса!

----------


## Lampada

*Не верь разлукам, старина...*_Передача из цикла "Песня далекая и близкая" посвящена творчеству журналиста, актера, автора и исполнителя песен Юрия Визбора.
1987 год._

----------


## Lampada

*Пора подумать о себе...*Да, мой любимый, все долги Мы заплатили непростой своей судьбе. Мы жили судьбами других, - Пора подумать о себе.  А наши годы все скользят, Как птицы осени, летящие на юг. Нас не оставили друзья, Но как редеет этот круг!  Как наши дети подросли - Вот верный счетчик нашим общим временам. Уйдут, как в море корабли, И торопливый поцелуй оставят нам.  Да, наша молодость прошла, Но, знаешь, есть одна идея у меня: Давай забросим все дела И съездим к морю на три дня.  И будет в нашей жизни миг, Когда простой весенний луч Порвет завесу низких туч, Затеяв детскую игру, И ветры, будто бы друзья, Слетятся к нашему костру.

----------


## Lampada

*Я гляжу сквозь тебя*, Вижу синие горы, Сквозь глаза, сквозь глаза - На пространство земли, Где летят журавли, Где лежат командоры, Где боками стучат О причал корабли.  Гребни каменных гор Машут сорванным снегом, В мачтах молний встает, Как дредноут, гроза. И плывут облака По глазам, как по небу, И стекает луны золотая слеза.  Я иду сквозь тайгу По весне белокрылой, По колено в воде, По разливам бреду... Я иду сквозь тебя, Пока есть мои силы, Даже если уже никуда не иду.﻿

----------


## Lampada

*Спокойно, дружище* 
Спокойно, дружище, спокойно,
У нас еще все впереди.
Пусть шпилем ночной колокольни
Беда ковыряет в груди.
Не путай конец и кончину,
Рассветы, как прежде, трубят,
Кручина твоя не причина,
А только ступень для тебя. 
По этим истертым ступеням,
По горю, разлукам, слезам
Идем, схоронив нетерпенье
В промытых ветрами глазах.
Виденья видали ночные
У паперти северных гор,
Качали мы звезды лесные
На черных глазищах озер. 
Спокойно, дружище,спокойно,
И пить нам и весело петь,
Еще в предстоящие войны
Тебе предстоит уцелеть.
Уже и рассветы проснулись,
Что к жизни тебя возвратят,
Уже изготовлены пули,
Что мимо тебя просвистят.

----------


## Lampada

*Волейбол на Сретенке*Запись с концерта в альпинистском лагере "Цей" весной 1984 года.  _"Я спою еще одну песню. Песня эта такая, я б сказал супердокументальная, поскольку в ней описаны документальные судьбы. Не только судьбы, но и приведены, практически, их фамилии. Песня называется "Волебол на Сретенке". Сретенка — такая улица в Москве, которая идет от площади Дзержинского переходя Проспект мира."_   
А помнишь, друг, команду с нашего двора,
  Послевоенный над верёвкой волейбол -
Пока для секции нам сетку не украл
  Четвёртый номер, Коля Зять - известный вор. 
А первый номер на подаче - Владик Коп,
Владелец страшного кирзового мяча,
Который, если попадал кому-то в лоб,
То можно смерть установить и без врача. 
А пятый номер, наш защитник, - Макс Шароль,
Который дикими прыжками знаменит,
А также тем, что он по алгебре король,
Но в этом двор его нисколько не винит. 
Саид Гиреев - нашей дворничихи сын,
Торговец краденным и пламенный игрок,
Серега Мухин, отпускающий усы,
И на распасе - скромный автор этих строк.  *F*                      В
Припев: Да, вот это наше поколение - *F*                       В    *D**7*
        Рудиментом в нынешних мирах, *Gm* *Cm**6*
        Словно полужёсткие крепления    | *Cm* *D**7* *Gm*           |
        Или радиолы во дворах.          | *2* раза 
А вот противник, он нахал и скандалист,
На игры носит он то бритву, то наган.
Здесь капитанствует известный террорист,
Сын ассирийца, ассириец Лев Уран, 
Известный тем, что перед властью не дрожа,
Зверю-директору он партой угрожал,
И парту бросил он с шестого этажа,
Но, к сожалению для школы, не попал. 
А вот и сходятся два танка, два ферзя -
Вот наша Эльба, встреча войск далеких стран :
Идет походкой воровскою Коля Зять,
Навстречу - руки в брюки - Лёвочка Уран. 
Вот тут как раз и начинается кино,
И подливает в это блюдо остроты
Белова Танечка, глядящая в окно, -
Внутрирайонный гений чистой красоты. 
Ну что, без драки : волейбол так волейбол.
Ножи оставлены до встречи роковой,
И Коля Зять уже ужасный ставит кол,
Взлетев, как Щагин, над веревкой бельевой. 
Припев: Да, и это наше поколение -
        Рудиментом в нынешних мирах,
        Словно полужёсткие крепления    |
        Или радиолы во дворах.          | *2* раза 
...Мясной отдел, Центральный рынок, дня конец -
И тридцать лет прошло, о Боже! Тридцать лет!
И говорит мне ассириец-продавец :
- Конечно, помню волейбол, но мяса нет! 
Саид Гиреев - вот сюрприз! - подсел слегка,
Потом опять, потом отбился от ребят;
А Коля Зять пошел в десантные войска,
И там, по слухам, он вполне нашёл себя. 
А Макс Шароль - опять защитник и герой,
Имеет личность он секретную и кров.
Он так усердствовал над бомбой гробовой,
Что стал член-кором по фамилии Петров. 
А Владик Коп подался в городок Сидней,
Где океан, балет и выпивка с утра,
Где нет, конечно, ни саней, ни трудодней,
Но также нету ни кола и ни двора. 
Ну, кол-то ладно, не об этом разговор,
Дай Бог, чтоб Владик там поднакопил деньжат.
Но где найдёт он старый Сретенский наш двор?
Вот это жаль, вот это, правда, очень жаль. 
Ну, что же, каждый выбрал веру и житьё,
Полсотни игр у смерти выиграв подряд,
И лишь майор десантских войск Н.Н.Зятьёв,
Лежит простреленный под городом Герат. 
Отставить крики, тихо, Сретенка, не плачь,
Мы стали все твоею общею судьбой -
Те, кто был втянут в этот  несерьезный матч
И кто повязан стал верёвкой бельевой. 
Припев: Да, уходит наше поколение -
        Рудиментом в нынешних мирах,
        Словно полужёсткие крепления
        Или радиолы во дворах.  *26* июля - *6* октября *1983*

----------


## Lampada

*Укушенный*Ах, жертва я доверия, беды своей родитель. Вот слышу из-за двери я: "Укушенный, войдите". Вошел: мое почтение, разделся не спеша. "Где место укушения?" я говорю: душа.  Тут в кабинете бывшие мне душу теребят: Скажите, говорят, укусившая какая из себя? Я говорю: обычная, и рост не с бугая, Такая симпатичная, не думал, что змея!  Тут на меня обрушились, ругают все кругом: Какой же вы укушенный, дурак, мол, дураком. Известно ж ведь заранее, что есть разрыв большой Меж внутренним содержанием и внешней красотой.  И сблизились излишне вы, поверив той красе, Змея кусает ближнего, змея кусает ближнего, Змея кусает ближнего, об этом знают все. Не имеет, говорю, значения теперь уж ничего, Какое б мне лечение, таблетки, иль чего?  Мне говорит: послушайте,- одна из этих дам, - Я дам совет, укушенный: не верьте вы людям! Вот, скажем, к вам приблизились с любовью, как туман, А вы твердите мысленно: обман, кругом обман.  Нет, говорю, красавица, без веры не пойдет, Уж лучше пусть кусаются, само потом пройдет! Я вышел в ночь столичную с огнями по краям: Такая симпатичная, не думал, что змея!  8-12 апреля 1982

----------


## Lampada

*Воскресенье в Москве*Звук одинокой трубы...
Двор по-осеннему пуст.
Словно забытый бобыль,
Зябнет березовый куст. 
Два беспризорных щенка
Возятся в мокрой траве.
К стеклам прижата щека...
Вот воскресенье в Москве. 
Вот телефонный привет  -
Жди невеселых гостей.
Двигает мебель сосед.
Вечером будет хоккей. 
О, не молчи, мой трубач!
Пой свою песню без слов,
Плачь в одиночестве, плачь,  -
Это уходит любовь. 
Мне бы, неведомо где,
Почту такую достать,
Чтобы заклеить тот день,
Чтобы тебе отослать. 
Ты-то порвешь сгоряча
Этот чудесный конверт  -
С песней того трубача
И с воскресеньем в Москве... 
Вот зажигают огни
В ближних домах и вдали.
Кто-то в квартиру звонит,  -
Кажется, гости пришли. 
1970

----------


## Lampada

*Апрельская прогулка*Есть тайная печаль
В весне первоначальной,
Когда последний снег -
Нам несказанно жаль,
Когда в пустых лесах    |
Негромко и случайно     |
Из дальнего окна        |
Доносится рояль.        | *2* раза 
И ветер там вершит
Круженье занавески,
Там от движенья нот
Чуть звякает хрусталь.
Там девочка моя,        |
Еще ничья невеста,      |
Играет, чтоб весну      |
Сопровождал рояль.      | *2* раза 
И будет счастье нам,
Пока легко и смело
Та девочка творит
Над миром пастораль,
Пока по всей земле,     |
Во все ее пределы       |
Из дальнего окна        |
Доносится рояль.        | *2* раза  *1978*

----------


## Lampada

*Три минуты тишины* 
Cm                           Fm
По судну "Кострома" стучит вода,
     G                       Cm
В сетях антенн качается звезда,
   Cm                       Fm
А мы стоим и курим, мы должны
   G                     Cm
Услышать три минуты тишины. 
            С                          Fm
        Молчат во всех морях все корабли,
            В                      D#  G7
        Молчат морские станции земли,
           Cm                         Fm
        И ты ключом, приятель, не стучи,
           G                    Cm
        Ты эти три минуты помолчи. 
Быть может, на каком борту пожар,
Пробоина в корме острей ножа,
А может быть, арктические льды
Корабль не выпускают из беды. 
        Но тишина плывет как океан,
        Радист сказал: "Порядок, капитан".
        То осень бьет в антенны, то зима,
        Шесть баллов бьют по судну "Кострома".

----------


## Lampada

*Осенние дожди (Перевал)*  Видно, нечего нам больше скрывать Все нам вспомнится на страшном суде Эта ночь легла как тот перевал, За которым исполненье надежд. Видно, прожитое прожито зря, Но не в этом понимаешь ли соль. Видишь, падают дожди октября, Видишь, старый дом стоит средь лесов...  Мы затопим в доме печь, в доме печь, Мы гитару позовем со стены. Все, что было мы не будем беречь, Ведь за нами все мосты сожжены! Все мосты, все перекрестки дорог, Все прошептанные клятвы в ночи, Каждый предал все, что мог, все, что мог - Мы немножечко о том помолчим...  И слуга войдет с оплывшей свечой, Стукнет ставня на ветру, на ветру, О, как я тебя люблю горячо, Это годы не сотрут, не сотрут! Всех друзей мы соберем, соберем, Мы набьем картошкой старый рюкзак, Скажут люди: "Что за шум, что за гром?" Мы ответим: "Просто так, просто так..."  Видно, нечего нам больше терять, Все нам вспомнится на страшном суде, Эта ночь легла как тот перевал, За которым исполненье надежд. Видно, прожитое прожито зря, Но не в этом понимаешь ли соль. Видишь, падают дожди октября, Видишь, старый дом стоит средь лесов...

----------


## Lampada

* Военные фотографии.  * 
    Стихи Юрия Визбора
               Музыка Сергея Никитина 
Доводилось нам сниматься               *Fm* *Fm*-*5* *Fm* *Bm*
И на снимках улыбаться                 *Eb**7* *Ab*
Перед старым аппаратом                 *Gb* *Fm*
Под названьем "Фотокор".               *Bm* *C**7*
Чтобы наши светотени                   *Fm*-*5* *Fm* *Bm**7*
Сквозь военные метели                  *Eb**7* *Ab*
В дом родимый долетели    |            *Gb* *Fm* *Bm**6* *Fm*/*C*
Под родительский надзор.  | *2* раза     *C**7* *Fm* *C**7* *Fm* 
Так стояли мы с друзьями
В перерывах меж боями.
Сухопутьем и морями
Шли, куда велел приказ.
Встань, фотограф, в серединку
И сними нас всех в обнимку:
Может быть, на этом снимке |
Вместе мы в последний раз. | *2* раза 
Кто-нибудь потом вглядится
В наши судьбы, в наши лица,
В ту военную страницу,
Что уходит за кормой...
И остались годы эти
В униброме, в бромпортрете,
В фотографиях на память    |
Для Отчизны дорогой.       | *2* раза  *1979*

----------


## Lampada

*Анатолий Васильев  
До свиданья, дорогие...*Из т/ф "Морские ворота". 1974 г.  
Музыка - В. Берковский, С. Никитин, 
слова - Ю. Визбор.

----------


## Lampada

*Анатолий Васильев  
Я когда-то состарюсь...*Из т/ф "Морские ворота". 1974 г.  
Музыка - В. Берковский, С. Никитин, 
слова - Ю. Визбор.

----------


## Lampada

*Я в долгу перед вами**Dm*
Снег над лагерем валит, *Gm*
Гнет палатки в дугу.
                 С
Я в долгу перед вами, *F*
Словно в белом снегу, *D**7*
Я все память листаю *Gm*
Завалясь на кровать,
               С
Я в Москву улетаю, *F*
Чтобы долг свой отдать.
                   А
Чтобы долг свой отдать. *Dm*
Чтобы долг свой отдать.  
Где же вы пропадали?,
Этих дней и не счесть,
Отчего не писали?
Я бы знал что вы есть
И московский автобус,
Столь банальный на вид,
Обогнул бы весь глобус
От беды до любви. 
Претендуя на имя
И ваши права,
Шли ко мне все иные
Имена и слова,
То трубил я охоту,
То я путал следы,
То туман над болотом
Принимал за сады. 
То я строил квартиры,
В которых не жил,
То владел я полмиром
В котором тужил,
От забот тех осталось -
Чемодан да рюкзак,
Книги, письма да жалость,
Что все вышло не так. 
Спит пилот на диване,
Кто ж летает в пургу.
Я в долгу перед вами
Словно в белом снегу
Отчего ж так не скоро
И с оглядкой бежит
Телеграмма, которой
Ожидаешь всю жизнь.  *18*-*24* июля *1978*

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/jWEjH99qAhY  
Сорокалетье 
Нас исполняет музыка по лицам,
Нас исполняют судьбы, как по нотам,
Записанным в нестойкие страницы
Каким-то всё напутавшим Фаготом.
В тех нотах есть живущие фигуры
И те, кто попрощались, улетая,
Но в самой середине партитуры
Есть наша с вами песенка простая. 
Смотрите, не забудьте позвонить
В тот час, когда настанет непогода,
Какое б ни случилось время года, —
Чтоб этот час нам вместе пережить.
Смотрите ж, догадайтесь промолчать,
Когда нахлынет небо голубое,
Чтоб эта мысль явилась нам обоим —
Друг друга ненароком повстречать. 
В наш век всему простому мало места —
Из старого лишь моден перстень старый.
Я сам поклонник джазовых оркестров,
Но верю в семиструнную гитару.
И верю, что разлука есть потеря, *Что честь должна быть спасена мгновенно*.
Я вас люблю — я в это тоже верю,
Хоть это, говорят, несовременно. 
Что было, то забудется едва ли.
Сорокалетье взяв за середину,
Мы постоим на этом перевале
И молча двинем в новую долину.
Там каждый шаг дороже ровно вдвое,
Там в счёт идёт, что раньше не считалось.
Там нам, моя любимая, с тобою
Ещё вторая молодость осталась.

----------


## Lampada

Copy-paste from FB.  
"Сегодня с утра позвонила Оля Анохина - режиссёр и актриса Театра им. Моссовета, успешный театральный педагог. Спросила: "Я надеюсь, ты понимаешь, чего я звоню?" Ещё бы нет! Сегодня исполняется 88 лет Юре Визбору - всего-то, а его уже 38 лет как нет. Много лет подряд в этот день Оля занимала в зале своё режиссёрское место, а я выходил на сцену... Вот текст по этому поводу, который я уже здесь публиковал, но, думаю, большого худа от повторения не будет. Тем более, что в финале - впервые публикуемый довесок.  
              Несколько слов о Визборовских вечерах.
      Визбор был женат четырежды. С Адой Якушевой я был знаком, но не близко. Об их отношениях всё давно известно и написано не раз – у самой Ады есть замечательная книжка «Три жены назад». С Женей Ураловой мы приятельствовали. Она была одной из самых красивых актрис советского кино и вместе с тем очень хорошей артисткой, что в сочетании встречается нечасто. И при этом очень самоироничном человеком, с  усмешкой отметавшим всякие комплименты и пафосные заявления в свой адрес, что ей в каком-то смысле сильно навредило: о её театральных и киношных работах после «Июльского дождя» народ знает мало. Она родилась 19го июня, а Юра Визбор 20го, поэтому, если она присутствовала на визборовских вечерах в его день рождения,  я всякий раз бежал в зал и вручал ей букет. Ей аплодировал зал, а она кланялась во все стороны с неизменной своей иронической усмешкой и успевала шепнуть мне на ухо: «И на хер мне твой веник – таскаться с ним?»… С ещё одной женой Визбора, то ли  художницей, то ли журналистом Татьяной Лаврушиной, я вообще не был знаком – она была недолгой, промежуточной. Юра затеял с ней роман где-то на восьмом году жизни с Ураловой и по привычке свои впечатления заносил в дневник. Причём, зная, что Женя  совершенно не ориентируется в иностранных языках, писал  по-английски и однажды, улетая на неделю, оставил эти интимные заметки на столе. Уралова, подумав, взяла с полки англо-русский словарь. Её настоящая фамилия была Трейтман…
      Разменяв «трёшку» на углу Садовки и Чехова на две в том же доме, Визбор женился на Лаврушиной. Эта история знакома мне по редким туманным намёкам, поскольку и близкие Визбора, и он сам разговоров на эту тему избегали. Но так получается, что у черезвычайно прагматической Татьяны были свои твёрдые представления о том, каким должен быть её муж, и Юра со своими рюкзаками, вечными командировками и дочерью Таней в них не вписался. Через полгода она выставила его чемодан за дверь и вышла замуж за богатого и упакованного. 
          Дальше – со слов Нины Тихоновой, в девичестве Тасенковой. Дочь отставного генерала, находящаяся в статусе «после второго развода», работала в международном отделе Центрального телевидения. Бардами вовек не интересовалась и кто такой Юрий Визбор – вот что удивительно! - слыхом не слыхивала. Жила на Кутузовском проспекте.  Однажды подружка Тамара, у которой в это время был ремонт,  попросилась к ней отметить свой день рождения. Тамара наделала пельменей, пригласила друзей-подружек и сообщила Нине радостную весть: «Визбор будет!»  Нина только плечами пожала… Пришёл Юра, гитару с собой принёс. «Смотрю, - рассказывала Нина, - тёток куча, а поёт он для меня! Женщина всегда это чувствует…» Вышли на балкон покурить, внизу Кутузовский огнями сияет, машины несутся… «Век бы отсюда не уходил, - произнёс Визбор. «Ну и оставайтесь, - ответила Нина. Не удержалась и добавила: «Пельмени-то у  меня лучше получаются, чем у Тамары!»  Визбор помолчал и сказал: «Это зависит от ответа на один мой вопрос. Вы… макароны по-флотски умеете?» Нина только расхохоталась. Как человек, неоднократно ею кормленный, заявляю, что готовила она роскошно – такой баранины я не ел даже в лучших грузинских домах.
     Нина ничего не знала не только о песенном творчестве своего будущего мужа, но даже не видела его киноролей. Вскоре после первой встречи Визбор улетел в очередную командировку и ко дню рождения своей любимой прислал поздравительную телеграмму, заканчивающуюся словами: "Целую. Борман". Перебрав всех своих знакомых с еврейскими фамилиями, Нина так и не догадалась,  от кого было поздравление, пока вернувшийся Визбор не разъяснил ей, что надо смотреть сериал, который обожал весь СССР. Этот анекдот они вместе вспоминали всю свою совместную жизнь. Надо сказать,  жили непросто. Нина категорически не хотела ходить в байдарочные походы. «Ну, не приучена я какать под кустом! - пыталась обьяснить она. Юра обижался. Однажды сказал: «Последний раз спрашиваю: пойдёшь? Говори скорей, ребята ждут на углу.»  «Нет!», -сказала Нина.  «Ладно, -тяжело вздохнул Визбор. - Вернусь – решим все вопросы  
окончательно.» «Ушёл, - рассказывала Нина, - а я сижу и плачу. Дура, думаю, такого мужика теряю! И вдруг звонок: Юра  - паспорт, говорит,  забыл, просит на угол поднести! Я шубку накинула и в туфельках на каблучках побежала.  Прибежала и выпалила: «Юрочка, я хочу с вами в поход!»  Юра меня оглядел и спрашиват: «Вот прямо так и пойдёшь?» А что, говорю, тебе не нравится? Все так и грохнули. «Иди, переоденься,  - улыбнулся Визбор, - мы подождём.»                                                                                                                                                                      
  Я в то время работал в театре в Казани, и мы с моим другом Володей Муравьёвым – профессором-онкологом и замечательным мужиком – держали в городе КСП, ставший одним из самых знаменитых в стране. Визбор очень любил наезжать к нам с концертами. Говорил: «Как три новые песни напишу, так в Казань надо ехать к Вовке с Борькой!» (Мы ему однажды пять концертов в день учинили – представьте себе, десять часов подряд стоять, а ведь ещё и петь надо!) В последний раз решили 20 июня 1984 года устроить ему очередной «марафон» к 50-летию. Вдруг звонит: «Ребятки, я что-то приболел, давайте на осень перенесём…» Никогда не забуду, как сидел я у Володи в кабинете онкодиспансера, ждал, пока он закончит осмотры – у нас вечером был концерт по отделению в Международном лагере «Волга» под Казанью. Тут звонок:  звонят Муравьёвские друзья-онкологи с «Каширки» - Володя устроил там Визбору единственную в то время в Москве компьютерную томограмму без очереди. И я вижу,  как Муравей багровеет на глазах… Положил трубку и произнёс: «Всё, печень… Три месяца максимум». Так и случилось…
   А лет через восемь-девять Нина собрала  человек десять «ближних» и  обьявила, что хочет оторвать песни Визбора от привычных костров и вывести на большую сцену.  Так и сказала: «Я считаю, что песни Юрочки должны звучать в самых больших залах Москвы!» «Во Дворце съездов, что ли?» – вкрадчиво осведомился Юлик Ким. «Именно!» - твёрдо ответила Нина. Все заржали, а Алик Городницкий крякнул: «Ну, Юрка молодец! Надо жениться на женщине, которая будет твоей хорошей вдовой!».
Двадцать с лишним лет, до самой Нининой смерти, каждый год 20го июня Москва заполняла самые большие залы. Практически все эти вечера ставила актриса и режиссёр Театра им. Моссовета Ольга Анохина – неутомимая придумщица и точный, скрупулёзный постановщик. Я помогал ей по сценарной части и вёл почти все эти вечера.  И пел, конечно. Все лучшие авторы и исполнители бардовского движения выходили 20 июня  на сцены Дворца съездов, «Крокуса», «России», МХАТ им. Горького, Театра эстрады: Витя Берковский, Сергей и Таня Никитины,  Алик Городницкий, Юлик Ким, Вадим Егоров,  Олег Митяев, Мищуки, Тарасов, Хомчик, Чебоксарова, Богданов… Коля Караченцов, Саша Филипенко, Веня Смехов, Саша Домогаров, Толя Васильев, Арик Ливанов, Ира Розанова… - какие актёры! Евгений Евтушенко самолично! Да разве всех перечислишь… И главным мотором была, конечно, Нина.  Эти огромные залы надо было, между прочим, проплатить за полгода – как она доставала деньги,  это отдельная сага…  Когда вдруг исчезли какие-то спонсоры, Нина, не моргнув глазом, заложила квартиру и предоплату залу внесла. Если бы билеты не продались, она бы этой квартиры лишилась в момент. Но мы выиграли: я вышел на сцену «Крокуса» и увидел перед собой битком набитый зал – 6000 мест!
  Оля Анохина не только придумывала общий ход – две трети номеров решались ею как маленькие спектакли! С нами всегда работали лучшие театральные художники -  тоже большие мастера насчёт выдумать чего-нибудь.  Однажды зритель, войдя в зал, увидел на сцене несколько зелёных палаток-«полудаток». Ну, палатки и палатки, всё понятно,  обыкновенное дело… Но когда все участники концерта запели «Солнышко лесное», случилось чудо. На фразе: «Крылья сложили палатки – их  кончен полёт,  Крылья                                                                             расправил искатель разлук самолёт!»  - палатки взмахнули бортами, взмыли вверх и превратились в самолёты,  которые полетели над сценой, вращая пропеллерами! Зал ахнул 
и взорвался овациями. Понимающие тут же полезли за программками и прочитали:  «Художник – народный художник РФ Мария Рыбасова»… 
   Придумок этих в наших вечерах за двадцать с лишним лет было немеренно!  Дело в том, что в зале сидели люди, которые в жизни своей ни на один эстрадный концерт билетов не купили, а к нам ходили каждый год из преданной любви к этой песне. Мало того: каждый из них знает все  песни наизусть и сам их может спеть не хуже нашего. Но традициями эта                                                                                                                                                                                          «сектантская» публика очень дорожит и нарушения их не прощает. (На одном из концертов на сцене сидел оркестр из девятнадцати человек – замечательный Игорь Кантюков сделал аранжировки визборовских песен. Кое-кто в зале реагировал неодобрительно. Мне передали на сцену записку: «Если в будущем году к оркестру добавятся Кобзон и Зыкина, скажите сейчас – мы не придём!»). Поэтому приходилось «просачиваться между струйками дождя»: соблюдать каноны, но каждый раз всё-таки чем-то удивлять. Ну и удивляли! То Оля Анохина придумала, чтобы одну из самых ранних песен Визбора «Мадакаскар» спели мадагаскарские студенты Института дружбы народов. Представьте себе эту компанию чёрных, как галоша, белозубых ребят в белых бурнусах и тюбетеечках, радостно поющих: «Остолёзней, длюг, ведь никто ни лязу не биль В далёкой стляне Мадагаскаль!» Да ещё и танец немыслимый залудили в финале!  То на сцену неожиданно вышли шотландские студенты – клетчатые юбки-килты, волынка, всё,  как положено. Они пели на чистом английском  известнейшую «Мама, я хочу домой!».  Перевода не надо было – зал с удовольствием подпевал им по-русски. Надо ли говорить, что шотландцев изображали все, кто мог спеть на их языке – я, Дима Богданов, Миша Цитриняк, кто-то ещё и Алик Мирзоян, который на красивых своих низах в конце каждого припева произносил: «Mom, I wanna go home!». Однажды Оля вообще придумала убойный номер: прямой эфир с космонавтами. Я весь вечер поглядывал на часы и предупреждал зрителя о том, что произойдёт нечто очень важное. Наконец, сообщил, что момент наступает: корабль наших космонавтов, обожающих Визбора и взявших с собой в полёт гитару,  входит в зону связи и вот сейчас…  На экране появились космонавты, один из них американец, и вступили со мной в диалог о Визборе. Потом взяли гитару и спели «Милая моя», причём американец солировал! Сеанс продолжался минут семь, после чего пошли помехи, связь ухудшилась и пропала – корабль вышел из зоны контакта с Дворцом съездов. Кто-то спел к теме песню «Ключ», и концерт покатился дальше…
На самом деле, конечно,  мы с Олей Анохиной исполнили этот номер в лучших театральных традициях. Стараниями ближайшего визборовского друга Аркадия Мартыновского, одного из руководителей НПО «Энергия», космонавтов записали заранее в ЦУПе – со всеми помехами, с паузами, в которые я и вставлял свои вопросы и ответы. Всё получилось так органично, что зал купился полностью, и легенда о прямой связи с космосом жива в народе до сих пор.
 Практически все эти вечера снимало и показывало телевидение – и «Культура», и ТВЦ, и Первый канал. Однажды на репетицию приехала группа телевизионщиков, посмотрела, и режиссёр, Мэтр лет двадцати шести,  сурово высказался: «Ребята, всё это климаксом попахивает… Что я буду показывать? Митяева с гитаркой на этой огромной сцене? Картинки-то нету! Кроме того, у вас же народу не будет – кто на это пойдёт? Зачем тратились, кран заказывали? Чтобы я пустой зал сверху показывал? Да меня за это с работы выгонят. Значит, предлагаю. Я позвоню Филе Киркорову – я его только что снимал, у нас хорошие отношения. Он придёт, свет свой поставит, перья-танцы, то-сё… С ним его фанатов человек пятьсот придёт, зал заполним, посвятим всё это Визбору!» Я увидел, как Нина, покраснев и сжав кулаки, поднимается на страшный бой.
Мы с Олей, переглянувшись, без слов поняли, что смысла в этом нет, усадили её обратно, а мальчику сказали, что идея с Филей нас не устраивает, а картинка какая будет – такая будет.  Сошлись на том, что всех, кто придёт, посадим в один угол, и кран будет целиться в место их скопления.  А ещё я ему посоветовал почаще смотреть камерой в зал – там можно увидеть много интересного… Мы-то знали, что билеты проданы все подчистую – даже положенные участникам по два места нашли с трудом. Во время концерта, перебегая из одной кулисы в другую мимо режиссёрского пульта, я услышал, как «Мэтр» кричит оператору: «Володя, дай мне крупно мужика в седьмом ряду, место приблизительно десятое! С седой бородой, подпевает, у него слеза по щеке течёт – слезу мне крупно возьми!» Ага, думаю ехидно, понял малец кой-чего…  Справедливости ради, следует сказать, что это была одна из лучших наших трансляций.
Нина ушла семь лет назад. Один из корифеев русской бардовской песни Александр Городницкий написал ей вслед:
Мая тёплые ветра
Согревают спину…
Схоронили мы вчера
Тихонову Нину.
Что, в грядущие года 
Получая визу,
Для потомков навсегда
Стала Ниной Визбор.
Что вела его дела,
Жизнь его удвоив,
Музой верною была,
А потом вдовою.
Ах, нелёгок вдовий труд
Делать мифом были!
Юру помнят и поют,
А других забыли!
Временная рвётся нить,
Смотрит небо хмуро…
Как без Нины будут жить,
Твои песни, Юра? 
Этот его всклик, конечно, следует отнести на счёт горечи момента. Песни живут и поются. Традиция визборовских вечеров в день его рождения тоже жива – сегодня этими вечерами  занимается старшая дочь Визбора Татьяна.  И вот ещё что. Про «промежуточную» Лаврушину мне ничего не известно, а все три главные жены Визбора – Ада, Нина и Женя – ушли от той же болячки, что убила Юру. Что это значит – не знаю, оценивать не берусь.
Но факт.   
 И - маленький довесок: ещё один наш с Олей розыгрыш. Нашёл у себя фрагмент сценария одного из вечеров. 
"ЛЬВОВИЧ. Добрый вечер, друзья мои! Нет нужды долго обьяснять, по какой причине мы здесь сегодня собрались, поскольку, как говорится , «чужие здесь не ходят»… И всё же… Если бы Юра был бы жив, ему сегодня исполнилось бы 69 лет. С чем я и себя, и вас поздравляю!
  Девятый год подряд  в этот день, 20 июня, смотрю я с этой сцены в зал и, по правде сказать, замечаю перемены.Нет, конечно же я и сегодня, как во все предыдущие годы, не вижу перед собой ни одного свободного места, и слава Богу! Но возрастной состав зала меняется! С каждым годом рядом  с моими седобородыми ровесниками всё больше сидит молодых людей, родившихся после того, как Визбор ушёл из жизни! Вот как вышло дело: Визбор оказался классиком! То – есть, человеком в творчестве которого каждое новое поколение открывает что-то своё, необходимое!Вот передо мной мальчик сидит… Мальчик, можно тебя попросить на сцену подняться? Да-да, иди сюда, ко мне! Мама, не бойтесь, отпустите руку – я ему ничего плохого не сделаю!
    Ну, вот пришёл – и молодец! Как тебя зовут?
МАЛЬЧИК. Станислав.
ЛЬВОВИЧ. Сколько тебе лет?
МАЛЬЧИК. Десять.
ЛЬВОВИЧ. Ты хорошо знаешь творчество Юрия Визбора?
МАЛЬЧИК. Нет.
ЛЬВОВИЧ. Что значит «НЕТ»?
МАЛЬЧИК. Совсем не знаю.
ЛЬВОВИЧ.  Ни одной песни не знаешь?
МАЛЬЧИК. Ну, в общем… ни одной.
ЛЬВОВИЧ. А как ты сюда попал?
МАЛЬЧИК. Мама очень хотела на концерт, а меня не с кем было оставить.
ЛЬВОВИЧ. Та – ак… Ну идём, я тебе что – то покажу!
               (Львович берёт мальчика за плечи и поворачивает спиной к залу. Как по волшебству, перед ними раскрывается занавес, и они идут вглубь декораций)
ЛЬВОВИЧ. Видишь, самолёты над сценой летают?
МАЛЬЧИК. Да… Старые – сейчас таких нет…
ЛЬВОВИЧ. Вот когда Юрий Визбор был… ну, чуть постарше, чем ты сейчас, он уже водил три типа таких самолётов…
МАЛЬЧИК. А почему на крыльях слова написаны?
ЛЬВОВИЧ. Это  слова из визборовских песен.
МАЛЬЧИК. А почему гитара там… с крыльями… летает?
ЛЬВОВИЧ. Почему гитара летает… Вот те, кто на наших вечерах бывал, наверное, так бы уже не спросили. Просто увидели бы – и кивнули! Понятно, мол… Иди – ка  ты, Станислав, в зал, посиди и послушай, а в конце вечера обсудим ещё раз этот вопрос!
  А мы начинаем!"
(Когда мальчик сообщил причину своего появления на концерте, зал так и грохнул. Потом надо мной многие ржали, считая, что мальчик своей детской непосредственностью меня просто убрал. Мы с Олей радостно кивали и поддакивали, не сказав никому, что чудный малец на самом деле сын прекрасной актрисы Театра Моссовета красавицы Марины Кондратьевой, которая и сидела рядом, держа его за руку и трясясь от волнения за дебютирующего отпрыска. И что мы всё это заранее прописали и срепетировали, а ребёнок, у которого мама и папа опытнейшие актёры, очень органично сыграл. Сегодня этот мальчик - вполне взрослый артист, много снимается, но мама, по секрету скажу, по прежнему за него волнуется...) "

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/Iz9OshsKLsc   https://youtu.be/DXmY0QLDLKk

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/5ON0ACebIUY

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/ye_rTqS4-bs

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/iK_ERyn4pk0   *Военные фотографии*  
Доводилось нам сниматься
И на снимках улыбаться
Перед старым аппаратом
Под названьем «фотокор»,
Чтобы наши светотени
Сквозь военные метели
В дом родимый долетели
Под родительский надзор. 
Так стояли мы с друзьями
В перерывах меж боями.
Сухопутьем и морями
Шли, куда велел приказ.
Встань, фотограф, в серединку
И сними нас всех в обнимку:
Может быть, на этом снимке
Вместе мы в последний раз. 
Кто-нибудь потом вглядится
В наши судьбы, в наши лица,
В ту военную страницу,
Что уходит за кормой.
И остались годы эти
В униброме, в бромпортрете,
В фотографиях на память
Для отчизны дорогой. 
1979 г.

----------

